# How Many Codes R There?



## Morgan Wells (Aug 13, 2009)

My name is Morgan and I am looking for some valuable information. One of the physicians in the practice that I work for has been asked to give a speech regarding how the EMR works & what are the advantages & disadvantages of having the EMR. This physician has asked me for the total number of CPC codes and ICD-9 codes. I have googled it, contacted my coding mentor, asked several other local CPC's and I cannot find the answers. Is there anyone out there who can help me?

Thanks!
Morgan
mwells1004@aol.com


----------



## LLovett (Aug 13, 2009)

http://www.aaos.org/news/aaosnow/feb09/reimbursement1.asp


"For example, the ICD-9-CM diagnosis code set has about 13,000 codes, but there are approximately 68,000 codes under ICD-10-CM."

http://www.med.ufl.edu/complian/Q&A/cpt-codes.html

"There are approximately 7,800 CPT codes ranging from 00100 through 99499."

I don't know how reliable this is, but this is what I came up with.

Laura, CPC, CEMC


----------



## Morgan Wells (Aug 13, 2009)

*Thanks*

Thanks Laura!


----------



## mcpalmeter (Aug 24, 2009)

Outside of sitting down and counting every code in both manuals, which would take quite some time, I suggest you just tell him "thousands."


----------



## Candice_Fenildo (Sep 8, 2009)

Maryann LOL that was a great answer LOL


----------

